# METEOROLOGÍA > Inundaciones >  Alerta roja debido a las inundaciones causadas por la tormenta 'Desmond' en Reino Unido

## Jonasino

> MADRID, 5 (EUROPA PRESS)
> 
> La tormenta 'Desmond' que afecta a Reino Unido ha provocado severas inundaciones este sábado en el norte de Inglaterra, Irlanda y Escocia y ha obligado a la Oficina Meteorológica de Reino Unido ha establecer la alerta roja meteorológica, según ha informado el medio 'The Guardian'.
> 
> Por su parte, la Agencia de Medioambiente ha señalado que se este sábado mantenían activas 66 advertencias por inundación, 17 de carácter severo y 72 alertas. Asimismo, se han producido cortes de carreteras en grandes áreas del norte de Inglaterra y en Escocia debido al riesgo de inundación, deslizamientos de tierra y fuertes vientos.
> 
> "A la vista de las inundaciones y las esperadas interrupciones del tráfico, tomad precauciones y proteged vuestra propiedad", ha señalado la Oficina Meteorológica, que ha pronosticado que las fuertes precipitaciones de este sábado dejarán paso a claros en el sur a partir de la mañana del domingo.
> 
> Al mismo tiempo, los ferris entre Irlanda y Gran Bretaña han sido suspendidos y los vuelos domésticos desviados ante los vientos que han llegado a superar los 118 kilómetros por hora. En Dublín, varias aerolíneas, incluidas Aer Lingus y Ryanair, se han visto obligados a cancelar varios de sus vuelos internacionales
> ...


Fuente: http://noticias.lainformacion.com/ca...TqwStEied3IN1/

----------

